# Flicker Lights



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

I gotta say they look GREAT. We put them in the lights on each side of the door, the garage and even in the lamppost. But there is a draw back...

...If your house is automated with X10 the features do not appear to work  Gonna try listing the switches different ways to see if soemthing else works. I didnt expect to be able to dim them (they are only 3w) but I figured the on/off would work.

David


----------

